# Land Prices



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi there !

Does anyone have an idea about the cost of raw rustic land with no buildings or services on, I know it will vary in different areas but for example lets say a 10Km radius of Pedrogao Grande !

Cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

No end of it available in the PG area, especially close to the lake but they're very strict on not allowing building etc....... prices start at less than about €10k and there's plenty of such places advertised on the net.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Traveling Man !
Thanks for the reply , I have seen somewhere that is about 5km from the lake but it's not enough land and 'the man' says more may be available if I want it , I was just wondering what the average price per meter would be so that I have an idea 

Cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It varies immensely so you're better off doing your own research online but as a rule of thumb, if you buy a place then neighbouring land often becomes magically available but at ridiculously inflated prices. 

I should warn you that it's not unusual for people to buy these plots thinking they can get away with putting a yurt or similar on them and living there........... don't bet on that working. - The lake is a water supply for Lisbon and they're quite rightly ultra sharp on the sewage/pollution issues.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi TM 
Yes that's what I was thinking that land prices could all of a sudden rocket ! but if I liked this place then I would try and do both together or not at all and the area is a good 4-5Km from the lake !

Cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If it's that far from the lake then the pollution issues might not be too much of a problem but the land designation might still be.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi TM 
Yes I agree , and that would have to be checked first of course 

Cheers


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

If you haven't seen it your you may be in for a surprise, some of the areas with the river and dam and only suitable for growing scrub trees on because of the slopes and quality of the soil just as much of the river bank is too steep for the water to be accessed even on foot. A glance of an online map with streetview will show the basic land contours and here is a view from a bridge showing the sort of slope also where part has been graded and a floating pool installed. The area away from the river can be as steep and the prices can reflect this as the small plots of land are of little agricultural or building use. 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@39.9...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sdyhq1srMj4nSobvxElk7fA!2e0


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi BodgieMcBodge !

Yes I agree with you , it's not until you are here that you truly see that there can be very steep sides to these river valleys and the land on the slopes is only good for goats !

What I am looking at is in a more 'Rural' area with a few houses some 4-5Km from the river , the property has some land but if poss I would like to by a little more off the neighbors , just wondering how much to expect to pay per meter for rural 'rustic' land .

And as TM says , all of a sudden when they know you want it the price can magically go up !

Cheers


----------

